# Taping/finishing angles on concrete ceiling



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was wondering If I use my flusher and angle head for finishing angles on concrete ceiling and drywall walls would it damage my tools? Any recommendations?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've used the tin heads before. Would use mechanical heads though. To rough. Normally I'd just flat tape it and caulk.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Put your angle head near concrete, and you will be throwing it in the bin when you're done.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would use trim tex tear away,( zipstrip) and then a tight beed of caulk. Are you finishing the concrete ceilings?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

save old flushers for that purpose, :whistling2: or buy plastic corner trowel


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We have a product specifically designed for that application. If it's a new building the concrete deck can and will creep/sag 3/8" in the first 6 months. On top of that you have to deal with deflection of the concrete deck, floor load, wind ect. 

We were asked by leading architectural firms to come up with a solution because flat taping only crushes and looks terrible within a few months of the installation. 

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr...eflection-beads/wall-mounted-deflection-bead/

For new construction: hold your drywall and corner beads down from ceiling 1/2" then staple or mud set our deflection bead flush to the concrete deck. You can use Tearaway at the top edge and then fill the 7/16" void with caulk , you need to use a striking tool to make the caulk look uniform.

For older buildings where all of the creep is out of the concrete deck, you still have deflection. you can tighten up the gap to 3/8" and use our Super Seal Tearaway and no caulk or regular Tearaway and caulk the gap. 

Important note when using the caulk methods: caulk only compresses half of it thickness, so it only provides half the protection verses our beads.

Hope all this helps.
Joe


----------

